# Muzzy buck



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Thought I would post up my buck I was lucky enough to harvest. I spotted him and a smaller buck from across the canyon at about 300 yards. I made a big loop around them to get above him. But when I was doing this the bucks had moved up higher and I jumped them, but he stopped and looked just long enough for me to get a shot off! When the smoked cleared the deer were no where to be seen. I got down to where he was standing and couldn't find any blood I searched back and forth for a about 15 minutes. But right when I was ready to give up I found a good puddle of blood and then the tracking was easy! He only made it about 40 yards and fell off a big rock ledge.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great buck! Thanks for posting.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

NIce, great buck.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome! Great buck, love the mass!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sweet!! That's a dandy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

That's a pretty buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Nicely done! It's a good lesson for all hunters to not give up if you don't immediately see blood. On an animal shot above center mass sometimes it takes a while for the blood to reach the wound and hit the ground. Great job following up.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congratulations! awesome buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Handsome set of antlers on that sweet buck. Congratulations.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck and great job being persistent with the trail.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------

